# Why do people run Tren so high?! (Is my Tren overdosed?)



## Clean (Mar 21, 2016)

I'm about 3 weeks into my first Tren A cycle only running 30mg a day. 

The side effects are absolutely apparent even with a flawless diet, lifting regiment, prami, and low test. I get an uneasy feeling, heart burn, insomnia, you name it. 

 Also the gains are absolutely unreal I'm not blowing up by any means but I'm gaining true lean hard muscle and my body is starting to change in a way that I can't really describe - my strength is sky rocketing. It literally shits all over every test cycles I've done.


I couldn't imagine taking more than this. People say they are doing 500mg up to 1g of tren ace in a week and I am starting to think they either aren't taking real tren or it's extremely under dosed.

Am I the only one that is running/has run Tren Ace this low with amazing results?


----------



## Intense (Mar 21, 2016)

The first tren run is always the best tren run


----------



## 46and2 (Mar 21, 2016)

How is your body composition and weight?  You shooting for a cut, recomp, or bulk?


----------



## Clean (Mar 21, 2016)

46and2 said:


> How is your body composition and weight?  You shooting for a cut, recomp, or bulk?



192 13% BF 6' 1"  

Bulking up 

Diet - 300 calories above maintenance (Might actually eat more - as I am visibly getting leaner while getting stronger and gaining mass never really thought that was possible but I'm not going to complain)

Cycle:
30mg ED Tren Ace
75 mg Test E Tues/Friday
.25mg Prami 

Supplements:
Hawthorne
Grape Seed Extract
CoQ10
Red yest Rice
Animal Pak


Blood Pressure currently is averaging 128/85 mid day - a little high. Worst side effect is anxiety. I can't really describe it. I had much worst anxiety when my test e was higher it was actually really odd.


----------



## werewolf (Mar 22, 2016)

Your dosage is perfect.


----------



## blergs. (Apr 5, 2016)

some people get really bad sides even at low doses.   but i wont personally pass 400mg ew trene. and tbh i dont plan on using tren anymore. i dotn even get sides that bad, but still not worth it tome  to start feeling crappy after about 6 weeks and have odd sleeping.


----------



## KA85891 (Apr 30, 2016)

400 Tren E for me was my limit - I tried Tren A once but was crippled and had a bad 24hr flu after each shot - I still think that Ace was bad gear though TBH.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 30, 2016)

You don't need much. Most people over do it. 200-300mg EW is plenty.


----------



## blergs. (May 3, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> You don't need much. Most people over do it. 200-300mg EW is plenty.



i 100% agree man


----------



## KA85891 (May 6, 2016)

Yes - 225mg for me I felt good, 400 turned me into a lunatic


----------

